# Recent pickups - Early American glass



## Flaschenjager (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all -
 I just wanted to show off a couple of my buys from this weekend. Pictured on the right is close to, but not exactly, a 3 mold GII-44 but with a different neck and a shaker type top. The only reference on this I have is on page 253 of _American Glass_.

 The other on the left is a 3 mold toilet water, like a GI-7 on page 247. The one I have here has the two neck bands, but the vertical ribs stop at the lower band. Both are pontil scarred, colorless and early. 

 I've never seen a store with so much early glass and in Virginia! I'm not tellin' where it was because I'm heading back soon to get some more. [][][] 

 I paid a good bit (for me at least) for these and truly don't know much about the going value for them. Please comment if you have seen pieces like this and what they go for. I bought them because I like this type of glass and probably will not dig any or at least soon.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Aug 23, 2005)

The one at right is 4" tall. The left one is only 5 3/4" tall.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Aug 23, 2005)

Another view....... BTW these were SUPER dirty before I rinsed them.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Meech,

       One of those bottles reminds me of this one I picked up at an antique mall booth for half price tag sale. Paid 25 cents, left the tag right on it. had a plastic flower stuck in it, gave that to the cashier. I'll take all the open pontils I can find at that price,he he. The one I got is 4 1/2 in tall. I am sure it is worth the price I paid but what would you say they go for today?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Aug 23, 2005)

Here,s the bottom


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Aug 23, 2005)

Heres the top


----------



## Flaschenjager (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Cliff-
 Yours is what's called a castor type bottle. It was part of a set of condiment bottles that were in a round silver handled rack. The ledge on yours would rest in a hole or cutout in the rack. I don't have a photo for now that would explain it better. I hope I'm describing it well enough. Your top pic didn't go through, but yours isn't quite as early as the first pictured. The ones I pictured are from the 1820-40s range. Although pontilled, yours seems to be much later. Someone reading may be able to help more.

 Extremely nice buy at that price! [] Most castor sets will have damage to some or all. This includes their stoppers or lids.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 5, 2005)

[>:]Sorry, and I hate doing this, but I'm bumping this post.  I'm hoping that someone can tell me more about my recent buys, someone who may have missed it. It only got 53 looks 'till now.[]

 Any info and/or comments? ? ? TIA


----------



## amblypygi (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey,

 Nice glass, possibly Boston and Sandwich, at least the decanter looks like pieces I've seen with that origin. They both look like New England to me though. As for price, I have no idea, but personally if I had gotten the 2 for under $200 I would be happy. Clear glass seems to demand less of a price, in cobalt or amethyst I'd have to add a zero 

 Sean


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 5, 2005)

MEECH..I missed this thread.

 The one on the left appears to be a blown three mold Toilet Water bottle similar to those made at Sandwich. Ribbing reminds me of Louisville KY glass, but  that's just me. The shape is similar to bottles made not only at Sandwich but at other New England glasshouses and also at Mantua,Oh. I imagine it's a style carried by glassblowers as they moved from place to place..

 I can't find anything like the piece on the right.
 Maybe TNCGAL has some additional help. I bet she missed this thread too.
 I'll check and see if I have any other books with info...
 Outstanding "finds"....!!!

 [info from:American Glass- Pt.1 Blown & Molded/Pt.2 Pressed & Cut


 oh I did see this thread title earlier...but figgered ya was talking about trucks....er sumthin'.....sooooo, I didn't look in.


----------



## tncgal (Sep 5, 2005)

Meech, 

 I'll check my EAPG books for these ~ may take a few days, as there are several to peruse.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 5, 2005)

*Whiskey* - It's okay to miss some posts, but not mine. [] That's pretty funny...I was talking about items that I picked up then, not pickup trucks.

*Sean * - Yes, I got them for a bit under $200. I had several picked out and on the counter and was only going to buy the toilet water. Then my wife said " If you're not going to buy that shaker bottle then I will."  Sounded perfect to me! So I picked out a stoneware bottle to add to my purchase. 

 The shop owner travels many times a year to the New England area and buys a lot of early pieces. He'll be back sometime this weekend with more and better pieces. We already have a trip planned back to this shop. I had my eye on a nice scent bottle last time I was there and hope to get it too. 

*tncgal * - They are both blown 3 mold. They are close, but not the same as those mentioned above in _American Glass_. Take your time researching these, 'cause I'm in no hurry and don't go outta your way. 

 I thank everyone for their replies and help.


----------



## David E (Sep 5, 2005)

Mass Money here, I have only been able to find one, but had to look close to see AMU (something like that anyway
  a repo but they marked them all. American Univercity of history and industry (Or something, been a while back)


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi *David E* - 
 I really don't understand your reply. Are you saying these are repros? If so, could you post the source? 

 You also mention markings, how were the ones you described marked? By a sticker?

 The ones pictured above have typical base wear from that era (very hard to photograph). I have my doubts about them being repros.


----------



## David E (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Meech, "no" I don't think they are repo's. Blown three mould is pricey and very hard to find. I just mentioned the piece I had to claim tha't the closest and probally was lucky enough to have just found a Repo. Mine was not made to fool somebody, it was just a education piece and there was no problem seeing the lettering
 on it. It was a small picture with the geometric pattern in green.
 Sorry if I wrote that first message up and it was confusing, just wanted to tell you that you were very lucky and skilled


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi *David E * -
 Thanks for replying again on this. You had me really worried and pounding the books around here. Buying these in the shop is even harder. Before I rinsed them off, they were thick with dirt and grime. That makes it hard to see wear and other clues. 



> Blown three mould is pricey and very hard to find.


 I completely agree. I was over excited, to say the least, looking at items in this place. I hope to get some good pieces this weekend. 

 Thanks for the kind words also.


----------



## tncgal (Sep 11, 2005)

Meech, I'm making some progress.  I've found a few that are _really_ close and will post pictures this week.  Meanwhile, I'm waiting to hear about the goodies you bought this weekend.  

 Cliff, I have a pretty good match for yours also, and will post that as well.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi tncgal,

   Thanks for looking will watch posts to see what you come up with for info. I have several other clear cosmetic/perfume type bottles, some pontils some not. Thanks again.

 Cliff


----------



## tncgal (Sep 26, 2005)

Meech, I didn't forget you.   
 I haven't reached a definitive ID, but have a few close prospects to show you from Boston & Sandwich.  The 1st is a qt. mold blown decanter in a rare ribbed pattern.


----------



## tncgal (Sep 26, 2005)

These are vinegar bottles.


----------



## tncgal (Sep 26, 2005)

The 2nd castor bottle is similar.  I still haven't found one with the drapery pattern.


----------



## tncgal (Sep 26, 2005)

Some Boston & Sandwich scent bottles for you to see.


----------



## tncgal (Sep 26, 2005)

... and a few more scent bottles.


----------



## tncgal (Sep 26, 2005)

Cliff, yours was a bit easier.  I believe I have a good match for you with these Boston & Sandwich pressed glass caster bottles.






 I wanted to mention that yours is finished with a 'cut shut' method.  It was pressed upside down, like a funnel, then the excess material was reheated and tooled inward until it met in the middle and fused, leaving the "soft pontil."


----------



## tncgal (Sep 26, 2005)

For those who aren't familiar with castor sets or cruet sets, here is a picture.  The bottles usually contained oil, vinegar, mustard, salt/pepper, etc.


----------



## tncgal (Sep 26, 2005)

... and this last set is different.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi tncgal,

   Thanks for your searching. The castor bottles are quite similar pattern but they do have a different lip treatment. There is no evidence that the one I have had a metal top and if it had a glass stopper it would had to have been a cork lined glass type. The inside of the neck has no evidence of wear or a ground surface. Thanks for your help in any case.

 Cliff


----------



## moxiesmommary (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello everyone!  I have an old jar with a big "S" on the side frm my grandmother - I assume it's a Salt or Sugar jar - and it has no lid - any idea on where I can get one?

 Thanks.  Mary


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 26, 2005)

TNCGAL...nice bit o'researching...WTG !!!
 At least we learned a bit more about these types of bottles.
 Interesting... that "cut-shut" method, as I don't recall hearing about it before.

 CLIFF...perhaps, your piece was blown in a castor bottle mold and the blower changed the mouth finish just as a piece for himself? They were known to do things like this at the end of the day with the left-over glass batch.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 26, 2005)

MARY>>>
 Welcome to the Forum...Do you have a  pic available? You talking glass lid or screw on lid?

 If you post a pic, or any additional info ,click on the Jars General Discussion  link and start a New Post,  so everyone can see it's new. This thread is an older one that may not get as much attention.
 You maybe should ask your question again,too.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi Whiskeyman,

      Suppose that is always a possibility. Still think it is a keeper for my 25 cent investment. Still keeping the tag with it, shows you can find bargins even at antique mall stores. Everything in that booth was half price. Thanks.

 Cliff


----------



## Flaschenjager (Sep 27, 2005)

THANKS *tncgal* - 
 I'd love to know what book(s) the first photos are from. 'Vinegar' bottles - I'm not so sure about that. That photo of four, the second one in from the right, looks very close to the "toilet water". I know that there aren't that many blown 3 mold shakers w/ that drapery on them.

 Sorry, but I've been extremely busy getting ready for our bottle show... to answer your question a while back... I went back to the shop and there wasn't many new items in there to choose from. I did buy the early scent that was there from the past trip. I'll post pics after our show sometime. He brought back some 3 ring decanters and some early B&S candlestick holders, but I passed on them. I can't collect everything.[] I did hit another shop on the way back and picked up a teal demijohn and some bottles for resale. 

 Thanks again for your time. These aren't that easy to research, are they?


----------



## tncgal (Sep 27, 2005)

Meech, all these pictures came from Sandwich Glass Handbook, by Ruth Webb Lee, c. 1939.  The caption under *Plate 35* (her book doesn't have page numbers) reads _Group of Blown Molded Vinegar bottles in varying shades of blue ~ Collection of the author_.

 I'm still looking for the drapery, especially in my pressed glass pattern books, as it may be part of a known table pattern.  Maybe I'll find it while looking for something else, which is usually what happens.  That's what I like about EAPG; just enough to make it interesting while driving you nuts!  

 I like 3 Ring decanters and Bar Lip decanters.  I have a Bar Lip with 4-5 bands/rings around the lower 2/3's and heavy round pontil that must be European, but it isn't in my books.  Hopefully, one day ......


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks again *tncgal* -
 Believe it or not, they have that book at our, new with few books, library.


----------

